# Freezing Graham Cracker Crust?



## missyd (Nov 26, 2012)

Just curious if anyone has successfully frozen graham cracker crust.  I have never done so before & my thoughts are the crust will be soggy when it thaws out.

I am making key lime pie cupcakes w/ a graham cracker "crust" bottom.  Was hoping that the bottom would be ok if I froze them as I need to make some for tomorrow and also have some for later on in the week.  Due to time constraints baking all of them today would be preferable, however, I don't want a gooey mess as an end result.

Thanks so much

~MissyD


----------

